# will auto cluster work in manual car



## sunedayre (Feb 8, 2006)

i have a 91 maxima with manual trans and the spedo is shot. was wondering if a auto trans spedo will work, its kinda hard to find white face gague cluster for manual trans with abs light thaks in advance


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

sunedayre said:


> i have a 91 maxima with manual trans and the spedo is shot. was wondering if a auto trans spedo will work, its kinda hard to find white face gague cluster for manual trans with abs light thaks in advance



yes it will work. if ur speedo is the only thing that works and ur other gauges do then just swap the gauge faces instead of swappin' the whole cluster that way u can keep the stuff that u need. i have a '93 SE auto guages in my '93 GXE cluster. and it works just fine. of course now i have to find another SE that does not have the O/D button light on the guage face since my car is no longer an auto but now a 5-speed.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

sunedayre said:


> i have a 91 maxima with manual trans and the spedo is shot. was wondering if a auto trans spedo will work, its kinda hard to find white face gague cluster for manual trans with abs light thaks in advance


It may not be the speedometer that is bad....It may be the speed sensor...It is located on top/rear of the transmission....


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> It may not be the speedometer that is bad....It may be the speed sensor...It is located on top/rear of the transmission....


wow, i completely forgot about that. :cheers:


----------



## sunedayre (Feb 8, 2006)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> It may not be the speedometer that is bad....It may be the speed sensor...It is located on top/rear of the transmission....


thanks for the info i think its the cluster, cause when it does work it makes a clicking sound and if i hit the dash the needle just drops


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

I own a 90 Max GXE in which the speedo died. It was the dash cluster unit that failed. But it can be replaced. I bought the part and just changed it out.
No need to change out the whole dash.


----------

